

Python for All Scientific Needs - dedalus
http://openwetware.org/index.php?title=Julius_B._Lucks/Projects/Python_All_A_Scientist_Needs&oldid=187310

======
tehmoth
Nice, mention Perl and genomics, but ignore BioPerl while pushing BioPython.

------
albertcardona
Don't miss <http://www.scipy.org/Cookbook>

~~~
tehmoth
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to
complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, jre@enthought.com and inform them of
the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have
caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

